# Finally have fry!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Came home earlier this week to find I FINALLY have some neolamprologus multifasciatus fry! I started with a pair around a year ago, and they had two batches of fry. (About a dozen all together) They could have had more, but while I was away the person who took care of them overfed the male and killed him :,( I have put my fish in different hands since then... Anyway, the female was left as a single mom and a little less than one year later those babies are grown up. I don't even know who mommy is anymore. 

Anyway, I came home to see that my babies have really grown up and started families of their own! I have atleast four females with fry. I'm not sure if theres more because they have decorated the tank to where its hard to see...but I know for sure I have four females with fry. So, I'm really excited to have fry again! I loved watching these guys grow up, and now the cirle of life has begun again! 

For those who have never had cichlids, these guys are an awesome choice! They spend their lives in shells and I wish I could show you they tunnels and hills they have created in my tank. The layout is constantly changing with these guys. Also the females all sort of raise each others fry together, and theres very little aggression. 

Unfortunately my camerae wont take a good pic of that tank, going to borrow my friends camera.

So that's whats going on with one of my tanks, and it puts me in a good mood as I've had a really terrible last month.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lovely. I lost my entire 15 gallon colony during a trip, I think they likely got overfed and one dead fish in a shell led to another and another. 

I am always amazed by how much I enjoyed these little brown fish. 

I don't know what fry eat, but they seemed to thrive whether I saw them and fed them or not.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry for you losses emc. But yes, the fish are awesome. I'm assuming the babies eat left over food bits and such. I don't exactly feed them, I make that some of the flakes are crushed tho.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

so are we gonna have a fish fry ???? lol... they are kind of neat but a royal pain to catch..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

loha, tell me about it. Had to net two males a year ago and tore the whole tank apart doing so. Also when I bought them they weren't able to catch them so they gave me shells and said I got whatever fish was in them and I got one for free.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, I also got my first ones with free shells, because that's the only way to catch them.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i thinkk just based on that description i would compare them to shrimp on steroids.to make that super fast(that is the only way i can put it)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

evil wizard said:


> i thinkk just based on that description i would compare them to shrimp on steroids.to make that super fast(that is the only way i can put it)


I'm sorry, but, what?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

uuuuummmmmmm........must be the drugs..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are smaller than shrimp with bigger shells. Probably not worth eating.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i meant that they are super fast.


----------

